# I think I broke my toe...



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I swear.. I keep hitting my dang baby toe off of things so much this month. I brought my foot down in the tub and cracked the top of my baby toe, kinda pulled it out the wrong way..

Then snagged it on the corner of a wall, hit the chair and the baby gate. My daughter has smooshed it about four times.

The topper was justa few mins ago when I snagged it really good while trying to jump over the baby gate. Literally just hobbled there and cried for a moment. lol

Its swollen to heck, hurts like heck and looks a little crooked.. 

My hubby tells me there isn't much to do when you hurt your toes like this. 

So I couldn't help but wonder, what have you guys broken/sprained/amputated by accident?


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

Yep....feel your pain. When I was much younger stubbed by my forth toe on my right foot by carelessly banging it against a portable typewriter which was sitting upright in its carrying case. The edge of the case hit between my third and forth toe. The entire toe was tender to the touch and within a few days turned black from the severe bruising...stayed that way for weeks. If the toe wasn't broken I'd be surprised.

Hope you get better soon!


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

ummm well several bones over the course of a several years.

nose broken fooling around as a kid and slipped, face planted..

3 ribs in a Tae Kwon Do accident
1 Right knee (see above)

Right thumb / wrist joint drunken boxing training

2 floating ribs drunken boxing training

knock on wood there has been noting in the last 2 years


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Sounds like we have to amputate it Ciddian.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

i think we've all broken the baby toe so many times that it's just a mass of scar tissue anyway


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> I swear.. I keep hitting my dang baby toe off of things so much this month. I brought my foot down in the tub and cracked the top of my baby toe, kinda pulled it out the wrong way..
> 
> Then snagged it on the corner of a wall, hit the chair and the baby gate. My daughter has smooshed it about four times.
> 
> ...


How long has it been swollen?


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

one thing to consider Cid, is that if you don't have it set properly (even without a cast- because casting for a toe is lame and useless.....) it may lead to future problems....

on the accident note, 

broke my jaw from a ski accident

every finger and one thumb broken at least once (ski racing - damn poles get hard in -20)

broken 5th metacarpal (your hand, the bone that belongs to the baby finger) from being crushed behind a door handle thanks to my doberman about 5 years ago

messed up knee from getting hit by a car while on a bicycle (fixed now thanks to making myself a knee brace)

hope the toe gets better!!!!


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

ynot said:


> Yep....feel your pain. When I was much younger stubbed by my forth toe on my right foot by carelessly banging it against a portable typewriter which was sitting upright in its carrying case. The edge of the case hit between my third and forth toe. The entire toe was tender to the touch and within a few days turned black from the severe bruising...stayed that way for weeks. If the toe wasn't broken I'd be surprised.
> 
> Hope you get better soon!


Typewriter!!!! you must be an old man... like me


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

one time when i was a kid my friend and i were playing soccer barefoot and he and i kicked the ball at the same time and I broke my baby toe.

I've broken my foot, my big toe, my baby toe, my metacarpal, ribs, and i think that's it? lol!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Broke my toe, my leg, fractured my ankle. Sprained my ankles, both knees and tore the rotator cuff in my shoulder.

Tape your toe to the next one. Keep foot up.
I have two car bike accidents under my belt and one bike to bike accident. the bike to bike broke my hub's hand


----------



## mr.sandman (Mar 22, 2007)

Let's see, sliced the tip of my middle finger off of my left hand in a skating accident when I was 4. The worse part is no one told the guy driving the zamboni about a tip of a finger is still out in the rink. Luckly my dad and a paramedic found it in the pile of snow afterwards and had it reattached.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

That sucks about your toe. 

I injured my foot last summer and it hurt like crazy for a bit more than two months, despite being only a soft tissue injury (bruised tendon).

That said, you should get a medical professional to check out your toe. If you don't have a family doctor, you can call Telehealth Ontario 1-866-553-7205 (weekdays from 5 pm to 9 am, or weekends at any time) for a verbal consultation if you don't want to go to a walk-in or ER right away. It is worth getting the toe assessed, though, because as people mentioned earlier, if it really is broken, you might need to get it aligned properly so it doesn't set in a crazy way and cause you pain for the rest of your life.


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

Marowana said:


> Typewriter!!!! you must be an old man... like me


You betcha 

(It was a Smith Corona with a big brown plastic travel case)


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

omg sandman! O_O

Thanks for the comments you guys.  It seems to be okay. Hasn't turned gross or anything yet. I got the swelling down pretty good. I have my daughters dr. apt coming up so I'll get him to peek at it lol.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Ayiiieee.... can't remember if I've ever broken any bones as I tend to be careful. 

Cid.   ... OMG I do hope you have it checked out ASAP to make sure you're ok. I've had my toes bumped into a few things before but nothing serious other then a light tug that caused a bruise or what not. 

Perhaps swinging by a store and buying a few pairs of sandels that cover the toes is a good idea. Have one get for say outdoor, indoor, kitchen, upstairs, downstairs, etc so you can keep them clean and because it covers the toes less chance of a single toe catching.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I plan on getting some indoor sandals actually 

I don't think it's broken because it hasn't gotten purple or blue like my big toe years and years ago. I didn't know I had broken that one either.. lol.

It doesn't bend anymore but doesn't hurt thank goodness.  Just must be still swollen.

I've never broken anything (other than the toe, I think) but I have sprained ankles and the like before.


----------

